# Bonjour.



## AkashicBird (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello everyone.
I'm french (which explains my broken english sometimes), but not the kind that lives in Paris or even any remotely known city. Just a small 7000 people one.
Not easy for connections, right? Not hat my old age (I scored 41 recently) or lack of formal training or the fact I only started trying making stuff myself not even 2 years ago would help me find a music-related job either.
Still, I've always had a deep love for music, but never actually tried making it myself until recently (only a few bands in my youth as abassist and drummer but doesn't really count. I was stubborn and wasn't learning anything, just going by hear and never working outside of rehearsals).
Started with electronic drums (my main instruments...easy to remember the notes), bought an audio interface, then bass and guitar along with other VSTs (there's so many great free and affordable stuff, I actually tried to only use free for a time as I don't want to pirate things software, but I recently broke the bank investing in BBC orchestra and the Strezov choir bundle).
I like listening and playing way too many genres, and also doing way too many things (learning all instruments and music production/composition). Slow but kind of satisfying to balance all skills like that...and never boring.

Now, the next step after doodling unfinished sounds for almost 2 years is to try and finish some stuff and maybe find a way to make money out of it...or even better, inspire other people like other musicans inspired me. But these days I also learned not to put too much pressure on my shoulders as someone with anxiety and depression. So right now I'm just happy to spend hours and hours in my little studio.

I also love anime, manga, comics, movies, and video games, but I'm fallying behind the wave these past years...at least my time goes on making music!

Well, I wasn't planning on writing something that long haha...


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 2, 2021)

Bonjour et bienvenue ! Pas mal de français et de francophones ici


----------



## lullaby (Jun 3, 2021)

Bonjour!


----------



## SergeD (Jun 3, 2021)

41 ans, c'est vieux? alors je dois être une antiquité 
Bienvenue, et bon séjour sur ce sympathique forum.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 3, 2021)

Bonjour, j'habite aux Pays-Bas mais j'aime la France - bienvenue ici et amusez-vous


----------



## AkashicBird (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone!




SergeD said:


> 41 ans, c'est vieux? alors je dois être une antiquité


Bah, disons qu'on se sent vieux quand on voit autant de jeunes talentueux 
Mais en vrai, ça ne veut pas dire grand-chose, j'avoue, c'est surtout une question d'état d'esprit.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 3, 2021)

En musique de film, les années comptent double !
A 41 ans, on est encore un ado


----------



## kleotessard (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi!
Bienvenue !
Je suis français aussi.
Zut à 46 ans je suis un vieillard 🤣


----------



## Rachel (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello and welcome here! I also speak French (I am from Switzerland). Have fun with your music and on this forum


----------

